# Some insect sucking my blood



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Hunter becomes Hunted! by AshMashMash, on Flickr


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You do know that it's not the normal reaction to being bitten by a bug to crab the camera, right? *lol* Great pic, regardless


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

It's another top class image but, as above, you should've been twatting it, not taking it's picture :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> You do know that it's not the normal reaction to being bitten by a bug to crab the camera, right? *lol* Great pic, regardless


Haha... it's not?  :lol2:

Thanks :2thumb:



Corsetts said:


> It's another top class image but, as above, you should've been twatting it, not taking it's picture :2thumb:


Hahahah, thanks Chris :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Corsetts said:


> It's another top class image but, as above, you should've been twatting it, not taking it's picture :2thumb:


That would be my reaction! :lol2: Been getting eaten alive by this big blood sucking vampires!!! They're leaving scars!!!!! :whip:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Smashing pic, mate. I'm just about to buy me a new camera and I think a decent macro lens is also going to have to be purchased alongside it.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

fergie said:


> Smashing pic, mate. I'm just about to buy me a new camera and I think a decent macro lens is also going to have to be purchased alongside it.


Thanks Fergs!

What you getting?! :gasp:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Ewwwww! Nasty bug! 

But awesome photo : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Corsetts said:


> It's another top class image but, as above, you should've been twatting it, not taking it's picture :2thumb:


Brilliant photo Ash, but if it'd been me it would have been sod the camera, I'd have twatted it too! :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Trootle said:


> Ewwwww! Nasty bug!
> 
> But awesome photo : victory:





feorag said:


> Brilliant photo Ash, but if it'd been me it would have been sod the camera, I'd have twatted it too! :lol2:


Lol, thanks both! :2thumb:


----------



## ricey (Aug 8, 2011)

AshMashMash said:


> [URL="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6005/5922247458_a336382763_b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Hunter becomes Hunted! by AshMashMash, on Flickr


very nice pic wish i was that talented:2thumb:


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 19, 2011)

Great pic but agreed normal reaction would be swatting it :bash:


----------

